# killer bee??



## pleasewait (May 10, 2009)

what 2 snakes do you need to breed to get a killer bee royal??


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

A Killerbee is homozygous Pastel and Spider.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Bumblebee x Pastel
Super Pastel x Bumblebee
Bumblebee x Bumblebee
Killerbee x Killerbee
etc.

Basically both parents need to have Pastel in them and at least one needs Spider.


----------



## pleasewait (May 10, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> A Killerbee is homozygous Pastel and Spider.


 
homozygous?? is that a fancy word for super??


----------



## pleasewait (May 10, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Bumblebee x Pastel
> Super Pastel x Bumblebee
> Bumblebee x Bumblebee
> Killerbee x Killerbee
> ...


 
cheers ive never seen any for sale tho....


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

pleasewait said:


> homozygous?? is that a fancy word for super??


Fancy, is that another word for 'correct'?


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

pastel x spider = bumblebee
bumblebee x pastel = killerbee


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> bumblebee x pastel = killerbee


There are other ways as I've said above too.


----------



## pleasewait (May 10, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Fancy, is that another word for 'correct'?


:lol2: well yeah.... cheers for your help


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

No probs


----------



## PAULLAURA (Aug 13, 2008)

Superpastel spider. Gorgeous.: victory:


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

what are the odds of a killerbee from each of the above matings? Are one pairing better odds than another? Does killerbee x killerbee produce 100% killerbees?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nippy said:


> what are the odds of a killerbee from each of the above matings? Are one pairing better odds than another? Does killerbee x killerbee produce 100% killerbees?


which above matings?...

Kbee x Kbee = 25% super pastel, 75% Kbee...


----------



## nippy (Dec 15, 2008)

alan1 said:


> which above matings?...
> 
> Kbee x Kbee = 25% super pastel, 75% Kbee...


Thanks, i meant what % in these matings would the offspring be?:

Bumblebee x Pastel
Super Pastel x Bumblebee
Bumblebee x Bumblebee
Killerbee x Killerbee


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nippy said:


> Thanks, i meant what % in these matings would the offspring be?:
> 
> Bumblebee x Pastel
> Super Pastel x Bumblebee
> ...


do some punnet squares mate... genetic breakdowns are as follows...

bee = norm, pas, spi, spiderpastel
pastel = norm, pas
super pastel = pas, pas
Kbee = pas spiderpastel

so, eg: Kbee x Kbee = 
2 columns across the top which are pas & spiderpastel
2 rows down the side which are pas & spiderpastel = 25% super pastel, and 75% Kbee if you've done it correctly... yes?...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> do some punnet squares mate... genetic breakdowns are as follows...
> 
> bee = norm, pas, spi, spiderpastel
> pastel = norm, pas
> ...


I've not seen genetics done that way before! I'm pretty knowledgable with genetics (I teach it at degree level) but that has confused me!


Killerbee = two copies of the pastel gene at the pastel locus and one normal/one spider at the spider locus. If we code pastel as P (and none pastel as p) and spider as S and none-spider a s then;

killerbee = PPSs
bumblebee = PpSs
pastel = Ppss

if you breed a killer to a killer then each parent will give each offsrping one of their two copies for each mutation so

PPSs x PPSs

All offspring HAVE to be super pastel (PP) as neither parent has anything except pastel to give. With the spider locus each offspring has a 50% chance of getting a spider gene from mom and a 50% chance of one from dad so possible combos are

25% SS (Homozygous spider)
50% Ss (spider)
25% ss (normal)

Put those together and you get 

25% PPSS (Homozygous Killerbee)
50% PPSs (Killerbee)
25% PPss (Super pastel).


I realise the outcome is the same for both of us, and if your method works for you then thats all good!:2thumb:
I just offered a different way of looking at it!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I've not seen genetics done that way before! I'm pretty knowledgable with genetics (I teach it at degree level) but that has confused me!
> 
> 
> Killerbee = two copies of the pastel gene at the pastel locus and one normal/one spider at the spider locus. If we code pastel as P (and none pastel as p) and spider as S and none-spider a s then;
> ...


no probs andy... i do it "my way", because its soo easy to understand...

ie: bumblebee "breakdown" options for a punnet square is normal (N), pastel (P), spider (S), and bumblebee (SP)...

less confusing... simple as that...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> no probs andy... i do it "my way", because its soo easy to understand...
> 
> ie: bumblebee "breakdown" options for a punnet square is normal (N), pastel (P), spider (S), and bumblebee (SP)...
> 
> less confusing... simple as that...


I couldn't see the logic in joining pastel and spider together, and can see that method of linking different locus_ could_ lead to issues when solving other 'problems'.

Different strokes for different folks :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I couldn't see the logic in joining pastel and spider together, and can see that method of linking different locus_ could_ lead to issues when solving other 'problems'.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks :2thumb:


its because, those are the ONLY 4 permutations you can get out of the bumblebee genes...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> its because, those are the ONLY 4 permutations you can get out of the bumblebee genes...


I can see that, but your method only works for 'bumblebee' and you would have to work al that out _before you start_ for each and every morph combo you ever do.

If you keep the loci seperate then the system is universal. By using capital letters to represent the 'morph mutation' and the lower case to represent the 'normal version of the gene at that loci' then you will not have to work anything out before you start.

I'm not trying to say you are wrong, or that you must do it my way, but I really do think mine is easier:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i'm not trying to say i'm right, or that you must do it "al's way", but mine is far far easier... simples... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

i can see/understand why you do yours your way... but, as said, each to their own, + we both get the same "end result"... RESULT!!!!...


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bumblebee*

2 bumblebees or a bumble and a pastel


----------

